
Your new iPhone’s features include oppression, inequality – and vast profit - dr1337
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/19/your-new-iphone-features-oppression-inequality-vast-profit
======
camillomiller
At least Apple acknowledges all of this quite transparently, in a way I
haven't seen any other comparable company repeating so far. That is of course
not taken into account because it would ruin a narrative that, although
inflated and mostly debunked, still addresses the expectations of a wide
readership.

~~~
kardashian007
Apple looks like it cares on the surface but doesn't do deep, effective due-
diligence of its suppliers and subcontractors. It's pure cognitive dissonance
and confirmation bias if Tim Cook cannot accept the realities of gravity and
virtual-slave workers lacking sleep and committing suicide.

Plus, there are the related, complex issues of people risking their health and
their lives to mine raw materials for electronics.

It's not just Apple, but industry-wide and each major company must be forced
either by customers, unions and/or governments to not make the planet
uninhabitable nor egregiously exploit workers.

[http://bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04vs348](http://bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04vs348)

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30532463](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30532463)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/11303052/Apple-w...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/11303052/Apple-
working-conditions-Tim-Cook.html)

------
nojvek
Accepting and not doing much about it is just a great marketing play isn't it.

Apple makes descent phones but I think the headphone thing is a big enough
deal for me that I'll probably switch to something else.

